# Recommendation for CO2 regulator with adjustable working pressure



## TimT (6 Nov 2013)

I'm looking for a good quality regulator where you can adjust the working pressure. From what I can understand from various post there are many excellent dual stage [correction: dual gauge] regulators but most of them have a set working pressure? This can give some potential problems with reactors and other CO2 equipment that might require tweaking of the working pressure. A magnetic solenoid valve is optional as I already have that but I don't mind one that has that build in.

There seems to be consensus that Lunapet made good regulators with adjustable working pressure but they don't exists anymore. Others talk about either Dupla or JBL.

What are your recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## sa80mark (6 Nov 2013)

Theres no dual stage aquatic regulators avaliable to my knowledge,  theres a lot of dual gauge and this is where people get confused,  dual stage regulators are most easily found for welding use but these need parts adding for aquarium use such as needle valve and solinoids, dual gauge single stage aquatic regulators that are adjustable are also rear and the only one that comes to mind is the up a-165 

Mark


----------



## TimT (6 Nov 2013)

Thanks Mark! I have correct my post by crossing out stage so your reply still makes sense.

I had the Up A-165 in my sights but it is sold out  Can't find any in the EU that sells them.

How about this one: http://www.aquaristik.de/shop/downloads/h80204.pdf ? (English on page two)

It looks like you can set the working pressure from 0 to 3 bar.


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Nov 2013)

Looks like you beat me to it mark
 EOTD is more of a problem when using larger cylinders because it happens over a much longer period of time. Single stage regs don't often accidentally gas fish when their used on fe's but a 45kg cylinder, EOTD would last 20 times longer than a 2kg fe


----------



## TimT (6 Nov 2013)

Thanks Big clown!

Just so I understand you correctly - will the UP a-165 or another regulator with an adjustable working pressure prevent EOTD or do you need a the 'real' dual stage regulator to prevent that?

Thanks!


----------



## sa80mark (6 Nov 2013)

I think ( but could be wrong) there adjustable up to 4.5 bar, it might be worth sending rich at aqua essential a message they used to sell them im sure he could point you in the right direction


----------



## sa80mark (6 Nov 2013)

The only way to 100% prevent eotd is a dual stage but eotd is not very commen and may never happen to you im currently running a cheap azoo regultor and have found 2 threads on an American forum about etod with the same reg but my cylinder ran empty with no eotd so I think its a bit of a hit and miss thing


----------



## Andy Thurston (6 Nov 2013)

TimT said:


> Thanks Big clown!
> 
> Just so I understand you correctly - will the UP a-165 or another regulator with an adjustable working pressure prevent EOTD or do you need a the 'real' dual stage regulator to prevent that?
> 
> Thanks!


No it won't but you can turn the pressure down if/when it happens 
If your going to spend £100 on a reg look into diy welding regs they can be built for a little bit more than that and can be upgraded later


----------



## krazypara3165 (6 Nov 2013)

I have a dennerle one. sexy bit of kit! 

one of these Dennerle CO2 pressure reducer Evolution Quantum | aquaristic.net

that link is just for a picture reference. i dont know how easy they are to get hold of in the uk but i believe one went for around 35 on that well known auction site a few weeks back.


----------



## TimT (7 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> I have a dennerle one. sexy bit of kit!


Nice design! Do you know the range of the working pressure? I can't find anything on the net that you in fact can adjust that.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Nov 2013)

I dont know the range, but it is defiantly adjustable. its a bit wierd, behind where you insert the co2 tubing, if you remove the tubing and you insert a small screwdriver to adjust.


----------



## sa80mark (7 Nov 2013)

A quick google search says that with the small screw fat full adjustment you get 2 bar output pressure, these regulators from what I can find have 2 manometers ( dennerles words ) so im guessing the first is the big hand turned knob and the second is the small screw, so in effect its got 2 needle valves 

Hth

Mark


----------



## sa80mark (10 Nov 2013)

Here you go mate

UP Twin Gauge Regulator A-165 - 25% OFF | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## TimT (11 Nov 2013)

Thanks Mark, really appreciate it!


----------

